# light cassettes



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

whats the lightest cassette that out on the market right now. i know recon makes some light ones. looking for something lighter than sram red.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Powerdome is listed as 153 grams the KCNC 10sp Cassette (Shimano) is listed as 114 grams.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Recon, KCNC, TOKEN and other all aluminum cassettes.

KCNC will give you the longest wear and best shifting out of all of them.

My 11-21 Campy was 112g - claimed 110g


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a token 11-21 ceramic coated that shifts nicely.


----------

